# Internet speed test



## bwashburne (Aug 6, 2013)

If your having issues with your internet speed try this...
http://www.speedtest.net/

Mine is attached...


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

If you're just posting this for the sake of giving advice to other members, I do believe it belongs in another section of the site. 

I've asked a moderator/admin to move it to the appropriate forum for you.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Not on the download at those speeds your 81% better then everyone else in the USA.


----------



## bwashburne (Aug 6, 2013)

TheShooter93 said:


> If you're just posting this for the sake of giving advice to other members, I do believe it belongs in another section of the site.
> 
> I've asked a moderator/admin to move it to the appropriate forum for you.


Thank you TheShooter.. wasn't sure where to put it but I found it and wanted to share


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

You're welcome. 

As you can see, it has been moved. :up:


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> If your having issues with your internet speed try this...
> http://www.speedtest.net/


That speed test site and my ISP's speed test site are pretty much the same.


----------



## SRD7 (Apr 3, 2012)

This is 5 times better than what I get at home, the joys of living in a rural part of the UK...


----------

